

Start a startup? I am an undergrad student. - desushil

I am Computer Engineering student in 3rd year from south asia. I am very energized to getting up an running a startup and take some height. As now we have to do a minor project to submit, I don't want to make it just a project of 3 months rather I think of taking this project to some height to solve real world problem and I am quite serious about it. I wish you guys help me giving some guidelines where and how to start and what I should consider at this moment or provide me some useful links. Like how I chose my partners to start this project, what things should I consider, even money, location. I am thinking of doing project based on internet/web specially. I am confident and have energy to give my all 24 hours a day for this. I am really excited. Suggest me somethings.
======
petervandijck
Go for it, you'll learn a lot and it will look good on your resume.

Do you have an idea already?

------
pewpew
usually student projects are of low technical quality (eg, what they teach you
is useless in real world). So unless you got some other real life experience i
would not bother.

~~~
hansy
I think the projects' goals are fairly trivial but the mechanisms behind the
suggested projects are excellent learning tools, especially when you can get
professor/peer feedback.

But if you think you can somehow improve or expand upon the stock project
assigned to you in class, then by all means work on it in your free time...the
worst that can happen is you learn more programming (oh no!).

As for general advice, talk to your peers about the idea (I assume they are
working on the class project as well) and get as much feedback as possible.
Maybe they'll see something you didn't which may or may not motivate you to
continue working on your idea. Talk to as many people as possible and you may
find a partner through your research (don't worry about others stealing your
idea so long as you keep all the really juicy details to yourself).

------
jcol
Those topics have been covered in depth dozens, if not hundreds of times on
HN.

[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+choose+part...](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+choose+partner)

[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+startup+loc...](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+startup+location)

[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+incorporati...](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+incorporation)

[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+startup+ide...](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+startup+ideas)

<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+market+fit>

[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+merchant+ac...](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+merchant+account)

[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+startup+law...](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+startup+lawyer)

[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+business+pl...](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+business+plan)

